# Side Imaging/Down Imaging



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Which do you consider the most useful Down Imaging or side Imaging?This is mostly a cost issue when choosing a unit.Also I have noticed the external antennae mounted on the aft of most boats,haven't seen any reason given for this. Your input will be much appreciated.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

This will a hard one to answer. I have a HB 898c si on by consol and 579 DI on my trolling motor. The side imaging is great for exploring new water or lakes. It shows me something out to the side and I mark it and go over and look at it. If its a nice looking whatever, I save the waypoint and can always find it again. Both of my units have down imaging. This feature is great. Its not just a pile of pixils trying to show you something. The computer shows it more like it is. The picture really tells you that it is a bush or a stump. I find down imaging great for deeper fishing. It really shows the fish. No fish, don't fish there. My 898 has an external GPS puck. I mounted it in the rear corner of the rear deck. It has never been a problem. It gets great signal. The 597 has a built in GPS. Seems to work great too. As for which one to buy, thats up to your wife. I got the 898 and loved it. I did alot of work around the house for a couple of years and she let me get the other one. I don't know if this hepls, but here it is.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a HDS7 & 8. The 7 is on the bow and the 8 on the console, both are linked together with Ethernet cable. I use SI on the 8 mostly and mainly while running the OB. I will some times split the screen with GPS or DI while I'm looking. I split DI & GPS or DI & 2D on the front screen while fishing.
Most folks use SI for looking and DI for fishing.
GPS in any unit is a great asset. 
Only thing I have to say is buy the biggest screen you can afford in whatever unit you go with.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have both, SI and DI. I use SI most of the time. The reason to put your gps puck in the back of the boat is because thats where the transducer is. If you have a 20ft boat and have the puck mounted in the front half, your going to be 10+ ft off your mark from the transducer. Not a big deal on erie but cold make a difference on shallow water.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I like 83/200(regular sonar) for marking fish and DI/SI for looking at structure and stuff but thats just me. It's nice to have both so you know what something looks like with the sonar vs DI/SI. So right now I have a 788 on the bow and 898c si at the helm. I plan on upgrading the bow to an 858 HD(83/200 sonar) on the bow to control the ipilot link from the bow.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Tightlines,Makes sense I don't get up to Erie mostly fish smaller Lakes.


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

Also remember if you fish shallow water SI will show you alot more as sonar and DI start small at the transducer and get bigger the deeper it goes. So basically if you can swing it get SI and you will get DI anyways. But if you are gonna fish mainly 10 foot and shallower water I feel without SI you are just getting a depth finder that will only show you whats directly under your boat a couple feet wide.


----------

